
A Man with 12 Percent Body Fat Is the Best Mate, Evolutionarily (2012) - corpMaverick
http://www.businessinsider.com/body-fat-linked-to-male-attractiveness-and-immune-system-2012-11
======
chis
Using this title as my new tinder bio

~~~
ct0
Be sure to update your photo as well, to the one on the right.

